# Angelfish pair fighting?



## trky (Apr 13, 2010)

I have what I hope to be a pair of angelfish, eggs have already been spawned along with fertilization (I hope). Some eggs have turned white but it seems like more and more turn white everyday. I read that it is because they have not been fertilized and a tank with only female angelfish may cause a female to take on the male role . Also recently they have started to fight with each other and locking lips. What should I do? I read that they should be left alone during their first spawn or else they won't do it again but the fighting worries me.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

A certain amount of fighting is normal. It is possible to have two females "spawn" and of course the eggs won't hatch. It is also possible to have a pair spawn and no eggs hatch. Sometimes the male will completely miss the eggs.


----------



## trky (Apr 13, 2010)

BillD said:


> A certain amount of fighting is normal. It is possible to have two females "spawn" and of course the eggs won't hatch. It is also possible to have a pair spawn and no eggs hatch. Sometimes the male will completely miss the eggs.


thanks for the info! I guess I'll have to wait and see if any eggs hatch...


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I have 2 "proven" pair and occasionally I catch them fighting. I just yell at them in a "mom" voice and they cut it out immediately... Don't think that's in fish books??


----------

